# GM TL that is going insane, losing all motivation and ready to give up



## truckdemon (Apr 15, 2022)

Anyone else feeling so overwhelmed, overworked, underappreciated to the point where you are almost lacking all motivation?

I've been a gm/inbound tl for over year, but have been a leader overall for over five years. In my time as a gm leader I excelled at my role. I always had and executed solid plans, backroom was clean and organized, space management wasn't a concern and I was always able to work ahead.

Now with the freight overload, payroll cuts and the store collectively burned out, my mental health is in the worst state its ever been in. I walk in and its just a disaster and we just can't keep up. Everything is so bad that I don't even know where to begin. I am so burned out that I don't even have the energy or will anymore.

Anyone have an advice and how are you guys managing with everything going on? I don't know if I'm just being a baby or if everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## MrT (Apr 15, 2022)

Well i would say it will always get better and then worse again but it does seem like its just been bad forever with no end in sight for most.  Inbound definitely seems to be carrying the most burden in many stores and this new home/seasonal situation hasnt helped many.  Your definitely not alone in your feelings if that makes you feel better.


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 15, 2022)

truckdemon said:


> Anyone have an advice and how are you guys managing with everything going on?



Why, yes!

Target Pay and Benefits does:

"April is National Stress Awareness Month. Get the support you need at no cost with Daylight at trydaylight.com/target."


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 15, 2022)

They add:

"TxtSTOP2stop"

So, I tried texting STOP.

Didn't work. 

Still stressed.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 15, 2022)

You are NOT alone !  refer to the thread:  “how are y’all stores” to hear what kind of shape we are in .

Advice - Punch in, stay positive, do your best, punch out - yes, it won’t be enough and yes, things will still be bad, and yes, there is no end in sight.  
‘but please - know that getting anxious or stressed WILL NOT CHANGE ANY OF IT - so do what you can and call it a day.

Right now is a major time of change :
 trying to get over the pandemic,
 trying to dismantle modernization, 
trying to implement new procedures to get all the processes done.
testing how lIshtar we can schedule and still keep our heads above water and not end up with the shit show we have now (obviously we cannot function with the low number of hours they have been scheduling - we require at least a little more !)

With all this change things will get WORSE before they get BETTER !

I have seen change with Target before - the kinks will get ironed out and things WILL improve…..eventually !  BUT CHANGE IS SLOW.

be patient, ride the wave, look to the horizon for a better day and KNOW that getting stressed is NOT going to speed the process or make it any easier !

I too am hoping I don’t give up before I see things improve because I think we have finally HIT rock BOTTOM.
I began a job search but am secretly hoping I see things get better BEFORE I actually leave, so that I don’t have to.


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Apr 15, 2022)

truckdemon said:


> Anyone else feeling so overwhelmed, overworked, underappreciated to the point where you are almost lacking all motivation?
> 
> I've been a gm/inbound tl for over year, but have been a leader overall for over five years. In my time as a gm leader I excelled at my role. I always had and executed solid plans, backroom was clean and organized, space management wasn't a concern and I was always able to work ahead.
> 
> ...


OMG SAMEEEEEEEE
UGHGHHHHHHH
THIS JOB IS INTENSE! 
what the hell did I sign myself up for?! I’m so sick of having to have conversations with TMs every week for little stuff 😣😭😭


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 15, 2022)

Yellowstone96 said:


> OMG SAMEEEEEEEE
> UGHGHHHHHHH
> THIS JOB IS INTENSE!
> what the hell did I sign myself up for?! I’m so sick of having to have conversations with TMs every week for little stuff 😣😭😭


If you fix the bad behaviors or replace the bad apples - it will all be worth it and things will get easier !


----------



## kimimpossible (Apr 16, 2022)

truckdemon said:


> Anyone else feeling so overwhelmed, overworked, underappreciated to the point where you are almost lacking all motivation?
> 
> I've been a gm/inbound tl for over year, but have been a leader overall for over five years. In my time as a gm leader I excelled at my role. I always had and executed solid plans, backroom was clean and organized, space management wasn't a concern and I was always able to work ahead.
> 
> ...



I feel like everyone is in the same boat. This is comes from a Closing Team Leader. It is rough. I feel the same. I try to put a brave face on and stay positive for the team.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 16, 2022)

kimimpossible said:


> I feel like everyone is in the same boat. This is comes from a Closing Team Leader. It is rough. I feel the same. I try to put a brave face on and stay positive for the team.


Great point.

However with your work experience I think I would explore other job opportunities just to see what is out there.

IMHO a lot of stress is due less hours BUT the amount of freight not decreasing.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 16, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> If you fix the bad behaviors or replace the bad apples - it will all be worth it and things will get easier !


A lot are not bad apples tho. The expectations are just ridiculous with no hours.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 16, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> A lot are not bad apples tho. The expectations are just ridiculous with no hours.


Going to add... lack of training of new hires results in an inequitable in crease in workload across the team. Leadership that does not contribute but to shriek over channel 1 are the bad apples.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 16, 2022)

And assuming the worst in people is exactly why everyone is quitting. In 25+ years I’ve never experienced such negativity, blame game, and toxicity as I did the last year at target. 
I found a job that gives me 5 weeks pto, a Monday-Friday schedule, and everyone is happy, having a good time, and laughing while working. The environment is complete positivity all day everyday. It’s so refreshing!


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 16, 2022)

Do what you can and be supportive. That really is all there is to it and what I tell my team and peers everyday.


----------



## kimimpossible (Apr 17, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Great point.
> 
> However with your work experience I think I would explore other job opportunities just to see what is out there.
> 
> IMHO a lot of stress is due less hours BUT the amount of freight not decreasing.


Oh I have looked. Sadly, pay is pretty good. I can handle the rough nights pretty easy.

Freight is ridiculous and I heard it will not be getting better.


----------



## GayTarget (Apr 17, 2022)

You're definitely not the only one! I'm also GM TL backroom & have laterally moved through 4 TL roles throughout my Target career AND IM DONE! The weight lifted off my shoulders when I delivered my resignation was indescribably epic. That's how I know I've made the right decision. Live for yourself, nobody else. Especially, when they'll replace you in the blink of an eye.


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 20, 2022)

All I can say is do the best you can even you’re in but try not to put the weight of the world in your shoulders. You can only do but so much. Also know when it gets really bad magically more hours come from the sky, trucks get cancelled, support help flys in, etc. They will find a way, they’ll just see how long you can hold out taking the beatings.

Stay positive and recognize your team for the work they’re doing because team members are really doing way more than normally asked of them.


----------



## TheClopen (Apr 20, 2022)

truckdemon said:


> Anyone else feeling so overwhelmed, overworked, underappreciated to the point where you are almost lacking all motivation?
> 
> I've been a gm/inbound tl for over year, but have been a leader overall for over five years. In my time as a gm leader I excelled at my role. I always had and executed solid plans, backroom was clean and organized, space management wasn't a concern and I was always able to work ahead.
> 
> ...


GMTL backroom & hardlines here and I can tell you that you are NOT the only one. It's so much like I don't even know what to do just being completely honest with you. 
I'm trying every day and it just seems like as soon as we make amazing progress one day the next truck comes and we're back where we started.
I'm gonna try the stay positive method, clock in-clock out until things get better.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 21, 2022)

Don't take this the wrong way OP, but reading your frustration is comforting, because front of store is getting cut to the point that I can't give the guests the great service that I want to. Our lines are getting longer ("one plus one" is now more like "one plus two"), I hear the guests say "Walmart" at the front of store more often, and there is essentially nobody to back up. Meanwhile, scrutiny on me and my team is increasing. We don't feel it as directly as GM, but being downstream of everything in the store, we see it and hear it from the guests and it's reflected in the metrics we're judged on. I want to support by having my team run reshop or picking OPUs, and I find that I can't. This wasn't the case a year ago. A year ago, we had been through the standard first quarter cuts (that are secretly harder work than the dreaded q4) and payroll was easing up, and we could do our jobs properly. This year, the first quarter hell just kept rolling all the way to Easter. I haven't heard anything that leads me to believe it will be relieved this year.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 21, 2022)

I hope you're not my TL, and if you are please don't quit. We can make it better, but a lot of lazy fucks are gonna lrave one way or another....


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Apr 21, 2022)

Get a new job
work out more
eat healthier
improve  your health overall and compartmentalize your work life


----------



## truckdemon (Apr 23, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> All I can say is do the best you can even you’re in but try not to put the weight of the world in your shoulders. You can only do but so much. Also know when it gets really bad magically more hours come from the sky, trucks get cancelled, support help flys in, etc. They will find a way, they’ll just see how long you can hold out taking the beatings.
> 
> Stay positive and recognize your team for the work they’re doing because team members are really doing way more than normally asked of them.


I go out of my way to recognize my team daily. I really feel for them. But upper management keeps asking for more and more of them, to the point where it is completely unreasonable and I'm getting the fall for it. Everyone is burned out. But I do plan on leaving soon, just have to wait for a few things to be in order personally before I do so. Just right now its unbearable.


----------



## Modernizethis (Apr 29, 2022)

Felt this. I was over pets chem OTC Personal care hair care office kitchen and paper with 4 team members and they had 4 hours a day to accomplish all tasks. Store director was always venting to his leaders about how he hated his DSD and I just got sick of the poor work culture and dipped out. You team leads out there need to remember that having target management on your resume looks very good. DONT be a victim of overworking yourselves when upper management is afraid to get out their box knives and help. Last week I was offered $20k more annually for a position less than half as stressful. Target has bitten off more than they can chew as a company and if you work under poor leadership it’s worth making the jump.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 30, 2022)

Modernizethis said:


> Felt this. I was over pets chem OTC Personal care hair care office kitchen and paper with 4 team members and they had 4 hours a day to accomplish all tasks. Store director was always venting to his leaders about how he hated his DSD and I just got sick of the poor work culture and dipped out. You team leads out there need to remember that having target management on your resume looks very good. DONT be a victim of overworking yourselves when upper management is afraid to get out their box knives and help. Last week I was offered $20k more annually for a position less than half as stressful. Target has bitten off more than they can chew as a company and if you work under poor leadership it’s worth making the jump.


It will get worse because of the recent terrible TM raises and the amount of freight we get that gets back stocked.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 30, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> It will get worse because of the recent terrible TM raises and the amount of freight we get that gets back stocked.


I love working for my target,  i loved my team. But i couldnt swing it on the dismal raise , so jumped at the 1st opportunity  to get back into my field.  Labded a job at 26 a hr, and now I'm making almost 2x. I'm still ondemand , but there very infrequently


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 30, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> I love working for my target,  i loved my team. But i couldnt swing it on the dismal raise , so jumped at the 1st opportunity  to get back into my field.  Labded a job at 26 a hr, and now I'm making almost 2x. I'm still ondemand , but there very infrequently


You should stay on the demand to milk the TM discount!


----------



## BurgerBob (May 1, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> You should stay on the demand to milk the TM discount!


That's the plan for beating inflation


----------

